# Where to buy RV furniture?



## 2new2rv (Mar 1, 2010)

We have just bought a 2005 Pacearrow.  It needs a new reclining chair in the front (it sits behind the passenger seat).  Any suggestions on where to buy RV furniture and things we should look for?

Thanks!
Cherin... AKA...Mommy of 6


----------



## Shunpiker (Mar 2, 2010)

Re: Where to buy RV furniture?

We try to buy quality furniture from local merchants, if we can find the item to fit.....i.e. we replaced the queen sleeper with 2 leather lazyboy recliners, and found a tv stand at best buy and mounted a 37" flat screen, added blue ray and surround.....

Over the years and 8 RV's we never found an rv with comfortable stock rv furnishings.....jmho.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 2, 2010)

Re: Where to buy RV furniture?

I agree with Shunpiker. You can find local furniture that is cheaper and more confortable.  I would look at lazyboy wall hugger.


----------



## topdownman (Mar 2, 2010)

RE: Where to buy RV furniture?

Try Discount Van & Truck.  I'm getting ready to order a sleeper sofa from them.  You want to avoid household furniture as it can't be secured properly and is not designed to be in a moveable vehicle.


----------



## topdownman (Mar 2, 2010)

RE: Where to buy RV furniture?

Try Discount Van & Truck.  I'm getting ready to order a sleeper sofa from them.  You want to avoid household furniture as it can't be secured properly and is not designed to be in a moveable vehicle.

http://www.discountvantruck.com/discountrvaccessories/rvfurniture.htm


----------



## C Nash (Mar 2, 2010)

Re: Where to buy RV furniture?

The recliner that came in mine was not secured  and it was from the factory.


----------



## utmtman (Mar 4, 2010)

Re: Where to buy RV furniture?

Be aware that a lot of furniture must be dismantled to get it into rv and the same to get it out.  I speak from experience.


----------



## tommiehawke (Mar 4, 2010)

Re: Where to buy RV furniture?

i installed a nice lazyboy recliner behind the passenger seat in my itasca and put a swivel on the base. it worked great.


----------



## suz369 (Jul 13, 2020)

Gtrioc said:


> I was also recently interested in this issue and I can say that buying furniture is very simple if you know where to buy. I found for myself the site a leather sofa


Where did you buy your sofa?


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (Jan 14, 2021)

I just went to local thrift shops to find a couch that would fit, both size and color.  Found a very nice couch that looks brand new.  Since it's in one of the slideout sections of my travel trailer I wanted to make sure it was not too heavy as well.  I think I paid less than $300 for it.


----------



## henryck (Apr 8, 2021)

Go to some local furniture shops to see what fits your wants and budget.


----------

